# Harris Harington method



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

Dear all 
I am new and I need to know if any body used Harris Harington method as treatment


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

there are a few threads on here about HH's program if you search for them. Im yet to hear of anyone who has actually recovered using is program, other than HH himself.


----------



## seafoamocean (Sep 27, 2015)

His method is based off of family systems therapy, his main thing is that depersonalization comes from a highly sensitive person growing up with a narcissistic parents, and I think there's some truth in that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

i have been critical of this guy, but that makes a lot of sense. I am highly sensitive and had a narcassitic mother. But again, its a good theory and maybe even true, I know for me there is a element to it. However. Watching video's and journaling idk if that would work etc. The whole thing about this, if it is trauma from narcasstic abuse on a sensitive, that's kinda deep stuff. The reason for the DP is to not feel or see things. Now, for my mind to get around that, idk. I got the money, even might look at it. I doubt it though. The reasoning might be there but getting beyond oneself is another thing. For people who this isn't they're thing, I would stay away from this. Idk really to be honest lol. If I did id be cured.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

how many people on this forum have looked at and bought this course?


----------



## keat0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, it's helped me a lot. There are some issues with it, though, which I assume make a higher barrier to entry for most people:


It takes time/effort - you need to sit down, watch the videos, and learn the information and organize it in a way that you can remember it
You need to do the exercises, and regularly 

It involves lifestyle changes - diet/exercise
It takes a couple months of self-therapy - you need to have the self-reflective capabilities and emotional strength to face your traumas head-on and heal them and to know how to guide yourself writing the personal narrative
It's *hard *to sit down every day for an hour two and write about your past and your difficult experiences. It's hard to relieve them and it's hard to have the motivation to do all this work especially when you're in the midst/struggling with DP to begin with. 

The cornerstone of the program is the personal narrative. If anything, if you don't want to buy the program, the best part I got from it was writing the story of your life and weaving in the difficult experiences that you've had. Do that and I'm sure you'l get something out of it.

Harris Harrington's program, 5mg escitalopram, and changing my diet and life circumstances are the biggest things that have helped me. I want 100% cure, but I feel 80-90% cured, depending on the day. I'm grateful that I've done the exercises in Harris' program and I certainly don't think it's bullshit, like some on this forum claim. Keep in mind that DP can make people negative and pessimistic, just please don't let their negativity affect the judgement in your decision for finding cure. I suggest you keep turning over the stones that you find interesting, until you find the one with your cure under it. For some, the cure was simply choosing to do what they loved in life. Others, it was becoming aware of the mental prison another had set up for them. Harris program helped me and that's all I can say.

Paid for by the shills for harrington corporation -- /s


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I've watched some of his videos on YouTube and he comes across as an arrogant egotistical sociopath. He's swindling money out of desperate people. That guys a plague. But hey, that's just my opinion. if it helps , go for it.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

I think charging a small amount of money, perhaps 10 £/$, would have been reasonable. He has put a reasonable amount of work into compiling relatively useful material so I wouldn't mind paying a small amount. I think he was initially charging about $300 which is ridiculous. You could probably summarise everything he says in a small book. I've no idea why he thinks that would be worth $300.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

If DP ever taught me anything, it is to be open.
I read the dpmanual, figured it was bs...but when I recovered, I realized I did what the book wanted me to.
Linden method..what a bunch of BS...but wait, the times where I felt good, I WAS pre-occupied, as he stated in his...uhh..course.
In my opinion, you got nothing to lose...unless its damn expensive, in which case thepiratebay is the cure!
If you wanna try it, do it, for real.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> I couldn't sleep at night if I was charging people that much money to help them recover from a condition that I suffered with.


A problem is that he actually not helping anyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

TDX said:


> A problem is that he actually not helping anyone.


I think a lot of the information and techniques he provides are great. A lot of people on here have benefited from his work. I do,however, think that charging $100 is borderline robbery. Anyone can torrent it anyways if they don't want to pay\support him.


----------



## Aus29 (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone had success?


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

I've had much success with this program, but nobody wants to hear it. If you want to try his program, all of his FREE videos are great, and you can learn a lot. If I had the motivation to put together all that information (no it's not all his, but he put it together in a coherent way) I too would charge people for the entire program.


----------



## Aus29 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thabks CharlieFreak i will look into it. Its awesome youve had success with it


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi charlifreak, I was wondering considering HH has already a lot of free video's on youtube, does his method which you need to pay for, still has a lot more new info in it?

I don't think $100 is that much money though. He seemed to have read a lot on it and says himself in the therapy world, few really understand or get the full picture of DP and since people have this for years, $100 isn't that much ok.

I'm pretty sure certain therapists would ask such amount for a one hour session.


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

davinizi said:


> Hi charlifreak, I was wondering considering HH has already a lot of free video's on youtube, does his method which you need to pay for, still has a lot more new info in it?
> 
> I don't think $100 is that much money though. He seemed to have read a lot on it and says himself in the therapy world, few really understand or get the full picture of DP and since people have this for years, $100 isn't that much ok.
> 
> I'm pretty sure certain therapists would ask such amount for a one hour session.


Yes, it does have a bunch of info. You don't need to understand it all. It's hard to describe, but once DP starts going away, recovery becomes more about the things he's talking about, and you realize how much work there is to do on yourself. I'd say that it's similar to learning an instrument or something. His program is like online lessons, if that makes sense. You watch the whole thing, you don't see how it lines up. You start doing the exercises, and then things slowly start to click. As you go, more things he talks about sound more true. It isn't an instant gratification type thing. It's hard work, but hard work that you owe yourself. Life can be very rewarding once you can bring a lot of this subconscious stuff to your own awareness. Because the, you start to realize how and why you've been kicking yourself in the butt your whole life for no reason


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

And it's easy to say, "it isn't fair, a normal person doesn't have to go through this much 'self recovery' to be happy." I certainly told myself that. But as you go on, it becomes clear why you have to, and why you don't have to live your whole life in your head. Like honestly, there's no danger in living life without constantly checking in your head. At one point, I realized that I was checking for nothing. I was doing it to myself.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Download the program -> torrent.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Never heard of him until I joined this forum.

Out of curiosity, I've checked out his website and noticed that he recommends a form of trataka meditation for improving attention. This method has the potential to induce symptoms of DP/DR, and his explanation for the use of this particular technique is vague. Perhaps he goes into more detail about this within the programme?

http://depersonalizationrecovery.com/articles/attention-exercises-for-alleviating-depersonalization-disorder-and-symptoms-of-derealization/

It would be interesting to learn if anyone found this technique useful in reducing the feelings of anxiety that can sometimes accompany DP/DR. This relates to a topic I have interest in.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/53836-the-experimental-induction-of-dp-and-dr/


----------

